
Merging two ini/env keyval files and remove duplicate keys using awk - mattkenefick
https://gist.github.com/mattkenefick/6ff3d3b4b17c1e9f43d0908cf830bbd2
======
mattkenefick
I ran into this issue today and couldn't find a great solution online.

Needed to combine multiple key/value files, like _.ini or_.env, and have some
values override others while removing duplicates.

This script + example demonstrates how to use awk to remove duplicate lines
based on their key.

------
flatfilefan
What is your expected merged.env content? Lines from which file take
precedence? Listing it will help understanding your use case.

~~~
mattkenefick
specific overrides base. top down.

Could be whatever way you want it to be really, but that's the case here.

